# Morse 4300



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I just inherited a Morse 4300 machine it sure looks like a workhorse. Does anyone have any knowledge or helpful hints about this machine? I took it in to the repair shop to get cleaned and oiled then I will be able to play with it a bit.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have the 4400 - have not used it to sew on, but love the look! They are very nice machines.

However I don't' recall if it's a left homer or not. I've started being careful to not pick up left-homers, but I'll keep the fotomatic no matter what as it's sooo cool looking!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That was the first sewing machine I had. It was a real work horse and I used it and loved it for many years.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got it back from the repair shop and he got it all cleaned up and running great..I have not tried it yet because we are in the sugar beets now but I am anxious to try it out.


----------

